# Blue Tongue Light, What Hops



## yum beer (2/8/11)

A mate of my brothers' mate has been supplying me with bulk loads of blue tongue lite bottles and cartons...he drinks 2 cartons a week poor fella.....

so I want to make him a brew to say cheers and wouldnt mind having a crack at his fav..

Can anybody help with hops..type, amounts and timings, or a clone recipe....I know its a stretch but if I dont ask.
From the blue tongue sight I'm guessing they use POR for bittering, hersbrucker or some other Hallertau variant for flavour and Saaz for aroma.
Im thinking I can probably dress up a Coopers Draught can with a little extra LDM, to keep alc around 3.2% and some hops to get close to the original.

I have some Nottingham and would use that at about 17-18c.



Any thoughts

Edit, spelling and grammar


----------



## MHB (2/8/11)

T45 Hersbrucker in whirlpool, very lightly.
M


----------

